# VMR | Wheels - V718 Mesh Design Wheels IN STOCK !



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2008)

*VMR | Wheels – V718's in stock in all sizes & finishes!*










*Limited Availability:*
V718 18x8.5 ET35 5x112 - Hyper Silver
V718 18x8.5 ET35 5x112 - Gunmetal
V718 18x8.5 ET35 5x112 - Matte Black

V718 18x9.5 ET45 5x112 - Hyper Silver
V718 18x9.5 ET45 5x112 - Gunmetal
V718 18x9.5 ET45 5x112 - Matte Black

V718 19x8.5 ET35 5x112 - Hyper Silver
V718 19x8.5 ET35 5x112 - Gunmetal
V718 19x8.5 ET35 5x112 - Matte Black

V718 19x9.5 ET45 5x112 - Hyper Silver
V718 19x9.5 ET45 5x112 - Gunmetal
V718 19x9.5 ET45 5x112 - Matte Black





























For more information contact me directly via PM, email ([email protected]), by phone at 714-442-7916 extension 103. You can also contact any of our authorized dealers for more info.​
*V718 Features:*
-Aggressive Concave Design
-JWL, VIA & ISO-9001:2000 Certified
-VMR's Unmatched Customer Service
-Effective Wheel & Tire weight on par with stock weight!

*Tire Packages:*
Wheel & Tire packages are available! With our in-house Hunter GSP 9700 Road-Force Balancing machine, our experienced technicians will flawlessly mount & road-force balance your setup, eliminating vibrations and preventing any chance of wheel damage due to the tire mounting procedure.

*Warranty:*
All VMR | Wheels include a one (1) year limited warranty covering any and all manufacturer's defects, including defects in the finish.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2008)

Whether you are you using them for the summer or in the winter, the V718's look GREAT in any setting. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2008)

Pick your poison. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2008)

PM's replied, and orders shipped!


Here's a look at our Matte Black/Gunmetal/Hyper Silver finishes:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2008)

Just finished up a set of custom Lazer Purple finish on a customer of ours V718's.

Take a look!


----------



## info[email protected] (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for all the orders everyone!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2008)

Pm's responded!


----------



## apike_72 (Dec 21, 2014)

Always said:


>


What size tire is that? I can make out the "225/xx/19". Whats the middle spec? 85??


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

apike_72 said:


> What size tire is that? I can make out the "225/xx/19". Whats the middle spec? 85??


That would be a 225/35r19 sir :thumbup:


----------



## apike_72 (Dec 21, 2014)

VMRWheels said:


> That would be a 225/35r19 sir :thumbup:


Do you by any chance have those wheels in 18 inch? 19 inch fits my car, but with the roads here in Michigan the way they are they'll be bent in a week, and I can't justify the cost if I'll have to replace them or try to keep repairing them. You know?

EDIT: I guess I should have read the top of the page, eh? How much are the 18x8.5 in each colour?


----------

